# Rich Piana in a Coma?



## PillarofBalance (Aug 10, 2017)

http://www.tmz.com/2017/08/10/rich-piana-medically-induced-coma/


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 10, 2017)

overdosed on what you think? he definitely looks like a regular coke user


----------



## Seeker (Aug 10, 2017)

Well thats horrible news. Hope he pulls through. No matter what anyone thinks of him it's not something you like to hear. 
Question is what are you doing on TMZ? Lol


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm not a fan of his internet persona, but he's a human being and he's made it to the stage in his sport. He hustles at every trade show I've ever seen him at. Respect.

Thoughts for a quick & full recovery.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> I'm not a fan of his internet persona, but he's a human being and he's made it to the stage in his sport. He hustles at every trade show I've ever seen him at. Respect.
> 
> Thoughts for a quick & full recovery.



Agreed. I criticized him in the past about stupid stuff but not about this.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> overdosed on what you think? he definitely looks like a regular coke user



Who knows. It's not uncommon for elite level guys to have problems with pain killers. When your livelihood hinges on being big or strong you do what you gotta do to keep training. 

Probably why kratom is so popular or was in BB circles. Was looked at like an alternative to the pills.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 11, 2017)

This sucks. When I go to fitness expos, the two guys that I will stand in line for hours for are CT Fletcher and Rich Piana. Regardless of the Piana Haters opinion of the guy, the guy is genuine. He is not afraid to tell you that he takes steroids, GH, Slin and yes...synthol. You have to respect honestly in this game. 
Would I follow his protocols? Of course not but It is fascinating to me to know what it takes to look like he does.

Hopefully, he recovers so his haters can talk more shit and his fans can continue to watch his videos.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 11, 2017)

That's shitty new's. Im not a big fan of his but definitely don't wanna see anyone go thru that. Sending prayers his way. Hope he recovers


----------



## Hurt (Aug 11, 2017)

Damn I hope he's okay....was just looking at a news article and of course in the comments all the uneducated naysayers are like "what do you expect with all those steroids??" ...I really hope it can conclusively be attributed to something else...


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 11, 2017)

LA Fit Expo he had the largest line by far, shortest line was Kali Muscle lmao


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 11, 2017)

Pretty sad!


----------



## Tx045 (Aug 11, 2017)

Not sure it's even real


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 11, 2017)

Lots of people use hard drugs ..


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 11, 2017)

Have no issue with him, except for that racist rant.

Hope he recovers.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 11, 2017)

relevant to the topic


----------



## NoQuarter (Aug 11, 2017)

Hope he pulls out of it okay.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> relevant to the topic



Talk about great genetics, damn!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 11, 2017)

SFGiants said:


> Talk about great genetics, damn!



lmao yeah fukkin right


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> relevant to the topic



So he made this video to tell everyone how big and strong he is and all he's accomplished natural? ****ing dork. Fukk off


----------



## xyokoma (Aug 11, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> relevant to the topic



So many lols.
 Rich Piana inspires people to stay natural far more than this dude. He sounds so dishonest with everything he just said.  I mean he also is dishonest, but wouldnt hurt him to take up some acting classes to lie better


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 11, 2017)

Ohearn is so fkd in the head I'm starting to thing he actually believes himself.


----------



## Jin (Aug 11, 2017)

At 16 years old I was already 240lbs. 275 in the off season. 
At 14 years old I was 170lbs on stage. 

Quite a growth spurt


----------



## pumperalbo (Aug 11, 2017)

Get well

Possibly less steroids then shoot


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 11, 2017)

just hope this sob gets better.  I like and dis-like him, but want him to live


----------



## Maijah (Aug 11, 2017)

Ohearn made me nauseous. He is so distorted. All I can say is wow, it must be lonely up there on your horse.......


----------



## therealkozmo (Aug 12, 2017)

Tx045 said:


> Not sure it's even real


It's a real click bait coma


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2017)

Latest from TMZ - the site that orignally reported Rich's accident:
*62

8/11/2017 10:30 AM PDT*

*Bodybuilder Rich Piana Alive & Fighting After Medical Emergency, Girlfriend Says*


*EXCLUSIVE DETAILS*



Bodybuilding superstar Rich Piana is alive and fighting for his life after a medical emergency in Florida this week ... so says his girlfriend. 
*TMZ Sports* has learned ... Piana's fitness model girlfriend, *Chanel Jansen*, was with Piana when he collapsed and hit his head on Monday afternoon. 
Sources tell us ... Chanel administered CPR on the massive 46-year-old until help arrived. 
He was transported to a nearby hospital where he was put in a medically induced coma. 
There were rumors that Piana died from his injuries -- but Chanel says that's just not true. 
" I just want to be clear [Piana] is STILL ALIVE," Chanel says ... "All myself and his family are asking for is POSITIVE thoughts, prayers, and love."
Piana is a former Mr. California who went on to become a huge Instagram sensation -- racking up more than 1 million followers with pumped up photos and videos.
He's a staple on the bodybuilding circuit and has worked out with some of the biggest stars in the sport -- including the guy who plays The Mountain on "Game of Thrones."


----------



## Maijah (Aug 12, 2017)

Look at all that collagen


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 12, 2017)

Even that beach is fake


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Aug 12, 2017)

Wake up call to some or should be !!


----------



## Bicepticon (Aug 12, 2017)

Didnt he have addiction problems with Opiods?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 12, 2017)

We are ALL part of this game and lifestyle. when one goes down it hits home for ALL of us. People who want to hate on him, fine. But now is not the time. We all stick a needle in our asses with the same compounds he uses. More or less. The man is fighting for his life.  I pray he makes it.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Aug 13, 2017)

Wake up call to some or should be !!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 13, 2017)

Seeker said:


> We are ALL part of this game and lifestyle. when one goes down it hits home for ALL of us. People who want to hate on him, fine. But now is not the time. We all stick a needle in our asses with the same compounds he uses. More or less. The man is fighting for his life.  I pray he makes it.



Well said. Like I said in my first post, I can't stand the guy. I hear him speak and it makes me angry but when it comes to shit like this I don't care who it is I'll send some prayers their way. He's still a gym rat like the rest of us.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Battletoad (Aug 15, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Well said. Like I said in my first post, I can't stand the guy. I hear him speak and it makes me angry but when it comes to shit like this I don't care who it is I'll send some prayers their way. He's still a gym rat like the rest of us.




I'm with you on that. He bugs the shit out of me, but he's one of us when all is said and done. Best wishes to him and his family.


----------



## motown1002 (Aug 16, 2017)

I just cant listen to this guy.  2 minutes in and I want to punch him in the face.


----------

